# road trips in usa



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

thinking of organising a road trip in usa for our honeymoon.

been looking at the usual R66 and all that but does anyone else have any info on a road trip that is less distance but still with lots to see.

quite fancy the west coast, also whats it like for car hiring in the usa?


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Route 66 is not really a drive....it's a quest....and a long damn way with not that much to see. I've always wanted to drive the Pacific Coast Highway in northern California, heading north to Big Sur and Monterey, Carmel, etc. Possible links: [I have not used any of them for making actual plans..yet] 
http://www.californiatraveldreams.com/
http://gocalifornia.about.com/od/topcalifornia/California_Vacation.htm
http://gocalifornia.about.com/od/topcalifornia/California_Vacation.htm

The ultimate drive would culminate with the Pebble Beach Concours event in Carmel:
http://www.pebblebeachconcours.net/ :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

spent quiet a bit of time out in cali

maybe a trip anywhere along the pacific coast highway , its a road that runs mostly along the coast right up to san fran (or beyond?) ...depends how far you want to go 

or do LA to Vegas?

renting a car is easy , how old are you


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

I forgot about the rental car question. Normally if you have a vaild driver's license and a valid credit card, you can rent just about any type of vehicle in California, depending on your budget. There are the national chain operations (Hertz, Avis, etc) and there are some local agencies that specialize in classics, high performance, exotics, etc. I've thought about renting a Ferrari to drive up the PCH, but then I'd have to sleep in it as well, because the rental fees would eat up the lodging budget.


----------



## X-PAT (Apr 3, 2009)

Try www.tripadvisor.com for rental companies in the area you decide on. You have to thoroughly research car prices as they can differ in price massively from company to company.

I drove around San Fran and the Nappa Valley last year just for a few days, I would try to include that in any trip. San Fran isn't too far from Vegas, and then the Grand Canyon.

I'm also hoping to drive to Aspen at some point, and also want to do the national parks like Yellowstone....


----------



## hovy/// (Apr 21, 2009)

car rental (if that's what hiring means) is very easy. at any airport or anywhere else.

since you aim the West Coast, give the Dead Valley and the Salt Lake (this one's in Utah) a shot. fantastic places to take breathtaking pictures.


----------

